
French Scientists Claim to Have Created Metallic Hydrogen - elorant
https://www.universetoday.com/142654/french-scientists-claim-to-have-created-metallic-hydrogen/
======
d_finster
> "As a synthetic material, metallic hydrogen would also have endless
> applications. First off, it is believed to have superconducting properties
> at room temperature and is meta-stable (meaning that it will retain its
> solidity once it has been brought back to normal pressure)."

Will it burn? Detonate? Fascinating.

